
How Obamacare Is Fueling America’s Opioid Epidemic - mudil
http://time.com/4292290/how-obamacare-is-fueling-americas-opioid-epidemic/
======
mudil
As as doctor I can attest that all these surveys and linked to them Medicare
payments (ala HCAHPS Hospital Consumer Assessment of Healthcare Providers and
Systems Survey, also known as Hospital CAHPS), have really detrimental effects
on health care delivery and morale of doctors and nurses. Government BS at its
worst!

